# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Пакоры от С.Ещенко

## Krishna Parishat das

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU9CP...eature=related

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вааще-то от Свасти прабху.

----------

